# League of Legends MBTI



## Entropic

Dezir said:


> And Yasuo is an ESFP because... ? Anyway, only with speculations and opinions without explanations we won't be able to type each champion correctly, I don't think we would be able to type even half of them correctly, but that would take a long time.


I could also see an argument for ENFP for Yasuo, but I lean ESFP based on his quotes being more focused on maximizing present experience. Also, the problems with typing champions is that many of them are poorly fleshed out and end up being quite stereotype but without any specific or unique character traits or cognitive attributes to type them after. It's more about finding a best fit in most cases.


----------



## Quantum Knight

Draven is a DRVN. 

In all seriousness, he's probably one of the most obvious ones. ESTP and a Type 3 Enneagram.

Jinx is ESFP Enneagram Type 7

Lulu is clearly an XNFP. More likely extroverted. Probably a type 4 Enneagram.

Viktor is INTJ. Most of the "scientist" or "engineer" champions are likely NT's

Most of them have too little information in their backgrounds to really get an accurate guess at their MBTI types. Enneagram types, however seem like they'd be easier to place.


----------



## Metal Fish

I always wondered how personality types of players affected they way they play the game. Maybe there is a correlation between type and preferred roles or positions. I would also be curios to know what the personality types of the pros are. 

raise your dongers.


----------



## jetplane48

Metal Fish said:


> I always wondered how personality types of players affected they way they play the game. Maybe there is a correlation between type and preferred roles or positions. I would also be curios to know what the personality types of the pros are.
> 
> raise your dongers.


always thought about this. Me being the Se dom, I tend to play champs that tend to get in there quick and fuck shit up. I don't worry about dying because if I know my team is good, they will follow up and I will have full faith in my team.

Pref champs: Tank Garen, OffTanky Hecarim, AD Sion, AD Lee Sin, Vayne played as assasssin, KhaZix played as bursty Asssassin as a few examples.


----------



## Raawx

Metal Fish said:


> I always wondered how personality types of players affected they way they play the game. Maybe there is a correlation between type and preferred roles or positions. I would also be curios to know what the personality types of the pros are.
> 
> raise your dongers.


In regards to roles played:

Top: strikes me as being individualistic, quiet, on their own sort of "mission" in the game (IxTx)
Mid: strikes me as being more loud, demanding and self-centered, having high standards for themselves (ExFx)
Support: strikes me as being complacent, flexible, bending, and determined to play their role to support the team as best possible (IxFJ)
ADC: strikes me as being demanding, and determined, very picky and selective in their pursuits (ESxx)
Jungle: strikes me as being helpful when satisfied, characterized as being extremely turbulent, riding between moments of extreme introversion and extraversion (xSxP)


----------



## Quantum Knight

Metal Fish said:


> I always wondered how personality types of players affected they way they play the game. Maybe there is a correlation between type and preferred roles or positions. I would also be curios to know what the personality types of the pros are.
> 
> raise your dongers.


That's something that always interested me too. I'll play any role, but I prefer top lane and sometimes support. My favorite champions tend to be those who can win teamfights or splitpush easily and have versatile skill sets, my three current favorites being Rumble, Viktor, and Nami. These characters are also fairly skill-heavy and underplayed, which makes them unpredictable to many players. (which may be related to a type 4 Enneagram. Rumble seems like an ENxP, Viktor, INTJ, and Nami ExFJ)

Sometimes I like going Jungler, especially Shyvana, Aatrox, and Rengar, which can be just as competent in top lane and suit an aggressive playstyle. (Which may be related to a 7 or 8 Enneagram, and all three of these seem like ISTP's)

I'm an INTP, but my cognitive functions are also similar to that of an ENTP or ISTP. My primary enneagram type is 7, followed by 4, but I'm not sure what my third Tritype number would be) 

I tend to play opportunistically, vigilantly, and aggressive when the time is right. I get bored as hell being passive and love poking at people under turret (if it's safe or I know I can get a kill) and /taunting while they sit there.


----------



## jetplane48

bump


----------



## Oprah

Just throwing out random thoughts... not going to go through all the champions


I think Sona is an ISFP
No way she's a TP or FJ... especially with some of her lines, "A symphony of justice!"


I would say Ahri is an ESTP because she's so sexualized


Soraka is an ISFJ... maybe INFJ, but I'm leaning towards ISFJ



lol I like the Gragas -> ENTP association 



Lux... ESFJ maybe? I dunno




hm. this is harder than expected.


----------



## Marty4321

My main is Ashe and I'd say she is a textbook INFP. She is overly idealistic, 'I must unite the Frejlord!', all her goals are based around her ideological objective. Play wise, really all her abilities scream INFP and is why I have a very fun time using her as an INFP myself. Her hawkshot allows her to view areas ahead. INFPs are very indecisive and we always need lots of information before we make decisions, which come about very very slowly. Also the crowd control volley hints she is used to facing multiple enemies at once. Strategically, probably not a smart thing to do, but INFPs often end up doing it, usually guided by individualistic values and feelings as opposed to hard logic. Then there is the frozen arrow which is basically a monument to all the strengths of the INFP. If held onto, if you procrastinate enough and wait for the perfect moment to unleash that mother fucker, usually out of pure intuition through the darkness of the jungle to strike an ignoble, fleeing foe as they make their last mistake, a frantic animalistic dash from battle, then you know, then you understand, that Ashe is an INFP. .

I would also say Sona is a textbook ISFP and agree Lux is an ESFJ. She gives off a very 'Let's GET THIS DONE GUYS..We CaN do IT!!' vibe.


----------



## The Hungry One

What about Braum guys? 

He's my favorite champ personality-wise. He's so nice and easygoing. 

EXFP? ENFJ?


----------



## Vermillion

The Hungry One said:


> What about Braum guys?
> 
> He's my favorite champ personality-wise. He's so nice and easygoing.
> 
> EXFP? ENFJ?


Seems xSFJ frankly, leaning towards ESFJ.



Metal Fish said:


> I always wondered how personality types of players affected they way they play the game. Maybe there is a correlation between type and preferred roles or positions. I would also be curios to know what the personality types of the pros are.


Se dom and I suffered from the bad habit of jumping dead center into team fights and thinking I could do something significant -- ended up dying. I'm learning now to maintain range and attack strategically instead of smashing keys left right and centre. To be fair I'm not even in Bronze V yet, so I've got a long way to go and lots to learn!

Started out liking mid, but then I discovered Vayne and thus began my long and fruitful relationship with her and the role of ADC. KDA is so important to me and I like how playing a carry can be advantageous in that regard. I could do top, but bot lane is my mainstay. I don't mind being the support every once in a while but the effect it has on my kill count is not something that makes me very happy at all. 

Anyway, types... Do take these with a grain of salt, of course, but that applies to everything. You know, 'cause salt makes things more flavorful. Err whatever.

Heard reasoning for Vayne being an INFJ and I have to agree.
Ashe xNTP I guess? Leaning towards ENTP because of her amusing Fe.
I think Blitzcrank and Caitlyn are both Te dominants, ESTJ specifically. 
Diana Se auxiliary simply because her tertiary Ni is too obvious. Not sure about her dominant function so that makes her ISxP.
Katarina is an xSFP.
Lux is an ENFP.
Morgana is Ni-Se/Fe-Ti in some order, but she isn't an ENFJ.
Speaking of ENFJs, I think Vladimir is one.
Sivir is an ESFP.
Karma seems INFP.
Draven, Jax and Fiora all ESTPs, though I'm not sure of more beyond Se dominance for Draven. I could also accept ESFP for him I suppose but that's soooorta only because I relate to some of his quotes when I get mock cocky, lol. 
Varus seems ISFP?


----------



## -Alpha-

I'm inclined to believe Vayne is IxTJ as well as type 8w9. The rest of the league can suck it.

I'm assuming the ISTP typing of her has something to do with applying the same logic attributed to Sherlock holmes and Batman, from which her character is blatantly derived (or at least Batman).


----------



## Vermillion

-Alpha- said:


> I'm inclined to believe Vayne is IxTJ as well as type 8w9.


Out of curiosity why Te for her?



> The rest of the league can suck it.


YES. Yes. The best thing said in this thread.


----------



## -Alpha-

Amaterasu said:


> Out of curiosity why Te for her?
> 
> 
> 
> YES. Yes. The best thing said in this thread.


It has more to do with believing she's Fi over Fe, as I would imagine less violent, vengeful approach for Fe. Te only by extension. Additionally, essentially creating her own form of justice in becoming a hunter and purging the league doesn't sound likely that many would teach her in Demacia.

Also, I kind of wanna justify sharing a type with her.

Also, Vayne is my favorite champ. Back off.

Jk. Hi, Amaterasu. I am hear so much 'bout you!


----------



## Vermillion

-Alpha- said:


> It has more to do with believing she's Fi over Fe, as I would imagine less violent, vengeful approach for Fe. Te only by extension. Additionally, essentially creating her own form of justice in becoming a hunter and purging the league doesn't sound likely that many would teach her in Demacia.


I understand what you mean but to be fair, she had an extremely strong catalyst that engineered this value system for her -- her parents' torture and subsequent murder. It's no surprise she would want to go down the path of eliminating all forms of the darkness that destroyed her family and shattered her childhood sense of blind faith. She believed in the light and when it was torn from her, she found her home in the shadows. It's a defensive reaction to regain control over her pain.

The way she refers to her mission alludes to a sense of universality and omnipresence of values, like evil and innocence and impurity are predefined and she seeks to set her mission statement on the basis of these values. I'm not sure how else to explain but I think an Fi user would refer to their values less tangibly.



> Also, I kind of wanna justify sharing a type with her.


I would love to accept that she's an INTJ, because that would (in Socionics terms) make her gamma and my dual too, which just magnifies her sheer attractiveness hundredfold.

But I'm not sure how much validity that type holds for her.



> Also, Vayne is my favorite champ. Back off.


Vayne and I are pretty much married already. Sorry!



> Jk. Hi, Amaterasu. I am hear so much 'bout you!


Lofl hi. But of course, I've heard things about you too. Such as how you like Vayne. You should have imagined my holy wrath upon hearing that!


----------



## Asity

Pfft, Vayne is my favourite champ. Miss popular.

Guess I'll marry Nami instead!


----------



## -Alpha-

Amaterasu said:


> I understand what you mean but to be fair, she had an extremely strong catalyst that engineered this value system for her -- her parents' torture and subsequent murder. It's no surprise she would want to go down the path of eliminating all forms of the darkness that destroyed her family and shattered her childhood sense of blind faith. She believed in the light and when it was torn from her, she found her home in the shadows. It's a defensive reaction to regain control over her pain.
> 
> The way she refers to her mission alludes to a sense of universality and omnipresence of values, like evil and innocence and impurity are predefined and she seeks to set her mission statement on the basis of these values. I'm not sure how else to explain but I think an Fi user would refer to their values less tangibly.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to accept that she's an INTJ, because that would (in Socionics terms) make her gamma and my dual too, which just magnifies her sheer attractiveness hundredfold.
> 
> But I'm not sure how much validity that type holds for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Vayne and I are pretty much married already. Sorry!


That is true, however, in context, her parents were tortured and killed in front of her.

Then again... Demacian justice being what it is, I wouldnt be surprised to see their values rub off on her and applied in a sweeping universal way as a means of restabilizing to cope with the structure of her life being torn apart with those values doing little in the way of helping her. 

Additionally, it probably took some relatively twisted logic to bring her to the "better dress up in bats and silver and kill people in the league of legends" conclusion. I can't imagine that being connected to reality in any meaningful way.

I guess Demacian justice isn't exactly painted relative to our perspectives as being without any form of corruption or misguidance, assuming my knowledge of the lore is correct. 

Also, I got to platinum playing vayne and I've bought her on three accounts as well as bought every one of her skins on two of them. I've done things to that champ I'd be embarrassed to do to a real girl.

I might cheat on her with MF sometimes.


----------



## -Alpha-

Additionally, I mostly guessed at her being INTJ, sort of throwing an argument out there to discover what I actually thought she was.
@Asity yeah, keep moving.


----------



## Vermillion

-Alpha- said:


> That is true, however, in context, her parents were tortured and killed in front of her.
> 
> Then again... Demacian justice being what it is, I wouldnt be surprised to see their values rub off on her and applied in a sweeping universal way as a means of restabilizing to cope with the structure of her life being torn apart with those values doing little in the way of helping her.


Well it's never easy to figure out the inner workings of people who have undergone horrific trauma, because you can be sure that there are several curtains behind which their true, tortured and frightened self is hiding. We don't know if she has found her peace in her profession or if she's still running away from something, for instance. Maybe I should ring wifey up and tell her to come post in the Enneagram forum so she finds herself.



> Additionally, it probably took some relatively twisted logic to bring her to the "better dress up in bats and silver and kill people in the league of legends" conclusion. I can't imagine that being connected to reality in any meaningful way.


It's Riot logic, basically. I've always found it hilarious how they just ultimately end champion lore saying "they decided to come serve on the Fields of Justice" because where the fuck did that come from lol? It feels like a copout but there's really no way around it. 



> Also, I got to platinum playing vayne and I've bought her on three accounts as well as bought every one of her skins on two of them. I've done things to that champ I'd be embarrassed to do to a real girl.
> 
> I might cheat on her with MF sometimes.


Oooo wow I admire your devotion. I do hope after all your exploitation you've let her maintain some shred of her beautiful dignity! She is nothing without it.

She really deserves an art rework on a few of her skins. And her Heartseeker skin looks so fucking tacky. Compare it to Ashe's, I mean -- that one is regal and lovely and I hate the injustice that Vayne gets something that just sacrifices all traces of her elegance.

...keep cheating with MF. I don't mind.



Asity said:


> Pfft, Vayne is my favourite champ. Miss popular.
> 
> Guess I'll marry Nami instead!


Yep, bye honey! No more Vayne for the taking.


----------



## Asity

-Alpha- said:


> @Asity yeah, keep moving.


It's okay.. I will support Vayne's cute butt and engage in lustful dreams from afar.


----------



## astrolamb

Aurelion Sol is ESTJ


----------



## Rags

astrolamb said:


> Aurelion Sol is ESTJ


That was quick :tongue:


----------



## Vermillion

astrolamb said:


> Aurelion Sol is ESTJ


Heeeelllll naw he lives and breathes Ni.



Annatar said:


> Surprising how no one ever types any of the League champs as ENTP.
> 
> You see INTPs but no ENTPs?! Just, no.


Have a Heimerdinger 

Yasuo is likely an Se and Fi valuer.


----------



## Kisshoten

Night Huntress said:


> Have a Heimerdinger
> 
> Yasuo is likely an Se and Fi valuer.


Hmm.. fair enough. I guess Heim comes very close to the ENTP stereotype. But he could just as easily be pegged at INTP. Someone might already have said that. 

But more importantly, what makes you lean Se/Fi for Yasuo? Not saying you're wrong or anything like that just yet, but I want to know where you get the impression for those functions.

(EDIT: It;s obvious I'm a yas fan, isn't it.. )


----------



## astrolamb

Night Huntress said:


> Heeeelllll naw he lives and breathes Ni.


Explain?


----------



## HeyThereRock

Annatar said:


> Hmm.. fair enough. I guess Heim comes very close to the ENTP stereotype. But he could just as easily be pegged at INTP. Someone might already have said that.
> 
> But more importantly, what makes you lean Se/Fi for Yasuo? Not saying you're wrong or anything like that just yet, but I want to know where you get the impression for those functions.
> 
> (EDIT: It;s obvious I'm a yas fan, isn't it.. )


Heimer:
There's no much way with heimer being as INTP. He's by far ENTP.

Yasuo:
The Fi is clear, just look at his quotes, the Se is not much clear, however, I think that there's a possibility as long as he's handling a strong shadow Si.

Shaco:
Shaco is also a strong ENTP. He's The Joker(ENTP) as a champion. Mordekaiser might be also an ENTP and Twitch would be an ENTP or an unhealthy ENFP. Ziggs is another, INTP it's not that bad for him, but I see he's a lot more ENTP and Yi is definitely an xNTP type.

I think those are ENTP obvious or possibles:
Heimer, Ziggs, Shaco, Mordekaiser, Fiddlesticks, Mundo, Fizz(?ESTP), Twitch(?ENFP), Yi(?INTP), Kassadin(?INTP)...

One day I will make my own champion pool list, and I think it is going to be near.


----------



## Kisshoten

HeyThereRock said:


> Heimer:
> There's no much way with heimer being as INTP. He's by far ENTP.


What reasons have you? It's clear you see him as ENTP but 'why' is what I'm asking for. 



> Yasuo:
> The Fi is clear, just look at his quotes, the Se is not much clear, however, I think that there's a possibility as long as he's handling a strong shadow Si.


I don't get how his quotes reflect Fi. Elaborate.



> Shaco:
> Shaco is also a strong ENTP. He's The Joker(ENTP) as a champion. Mordekaiser might be also an ENTP and Twitch would be an ENTP or an unhealthy ENFP. Ziggs is another, INTP it's not that bad for him, but I see he's a lot more ENTP and Yi is definitely an xNTP type.
> 
> I think those are ENTP obvious or possibles:
> Heimer, Ziggs, Shaco, Mordekaiser, Fiddlesticks, Mundo, Fizz(?ESTP), Twitch(?ENFP), Yi(?INTP), Kassadin(?INTP)...
> 
> One day I will make my own champion pool list, and I think it is going to be near.


A few things. From this list the only ones I completely agree with are Ziggs and Twitch. They seem like obvious ENTP material to me. 
The others, I'm not too sure about. Mundo and Shaco are untypable.. or at least very nearly untypeable considering both do not have a stable mental state, imho. Shaco is psychopathic. Mundo is basically a perma Mr. Hyde which leads me to question his mental stability. 

Can't say much about any of the others because I haven't played them enough and am largely unfamiliar with their character. Fizz I would type at ESFP for no reason other than orientation to excited action, with screams Se to me.


----------



## Vermillion

Annatar said:


> Hmm.. fair enough. I guess Heim comes very close to the ENTP stereotype. But he could just as easily be pegged at INTP. Someone might already have said that.


I see ENTP and INTP as largely different because it's not just the E/I separating them. There's a big difference between a Ne lead with Si inferior and vulnerable Fi, and a Ti lead with Fe inferior and vulnerable Se. 



> But more importantly, what makes you lean Se/Fi for Yasuo? Not saying you're wrong or anything like that just yet, but I want to know where you get the impression for those functions.
> 
> (EDIT: It;s obvious I'm a yas fan, isn't it.. )


Hehe, who isn't a bit of a Yas fan? His attitude is sexy. So is his damage~

Se/Fi because he's curt, says things as they are, doesn't have a need for wonder/discovery/thorough understanding. What he's focused on are his goals and desires, and the straightforward path he cuts through to them. 

An ENTP, even a very goal-oriented one, will talk a lot more about understanding and DEFINING their struggle. All Ti valuers share the need to determine consistency in thought, rationale, and action -- which is very different from personal integrity and focusing on the psychological distance of the self from the object. 

Also it's Ni valuers who typically talk a lot about the flow of time and utilizing it, ESPECIALLY Ni-Te valuers. Ne valuers dislike feeling restricted by the flow of time and ignore the steady unfolding of events, preferring to focus instead on the pockets of wonder they discover as they go along life (Less true for Si ego types because they still have Pi).

Enneagramatically (lol) I can definitely see him being 7 and 9 fixed (with one of those being his core type, likely 9), though, so you got that going for you 



astrolamb said:


> Explain?


See his quotes. All of them are steeped in metaphor, symbolism, and frequent references to the flow of time. Further, only an Se valuer would be so forthright in wanting to make a direct, tangible impact on observable reality, whether theirs or someone else's.


----------



## Kisshoten

Night Huntress said:


> I see ENTP and INTP as largely different because it's not just the E/I separating them. There's a big difference between a Ne lead with Si inferior and vulnerable Fi, and a Ti lead with Fe inferior and vulnerable Se.


Can you elaborate withe examples?



> Hehe, who isn't a bit of a Yas fan? His attitude is sexy. So is his damage~


nuu.. i iz unique as to why i lurv yas

Seriously. It's his lore and the in-game model + lines. Damage wise, I think he is kinda gimmicky, unless you have a teamcomp around Yas, or really silly enemies. 
I also love murdering Yas as Malzahar. That void man is the most awesome ever. <3



> Se/Fi because he's curt, says things as they are, doesn't have a need for wonder/discovery/thorough understanding. What he's focused on are his goals and desires, and the straightforward path he cuts through to them.


I don't really see Yasup being very straightforward. At least such is how I interpret. 

E.g.: "Is a leaf's only purpose to fall?" --> this is a metaphor.. nothing direct about it
"Justice, that's a pretty word." --> I see this as a Ti nitpick on the semi-vague or mutable nature of justice depending on point of view contrasted with how concretely it is treated by the majority. You can see how is essentially being self-referential and obviously pointing to the incident with the elder in his life. 



> An ENTP, even a very goal-oriented one, will talk a lot more about understanding and DEFINING their struggle. All Ti valuers share the need to determine consistency in thought, rationale, and action -- which is very different from personal integrity and focusing on the psychological distance of the self from the object.


While I agree with you here, the problem I see with relying on these aspects of ENTP personality especially considering a game are some practical concerns.. such as having too much dialogue for a character becoming distracting. As for how much an ENTP tends to engage in defining the problem, I do think that most ENTPs are not nearly as verbose about their own problems with those who are not close with them. That is, distance leads to metaphoric talk about the problem and is usually not followed up with an explanation. The relevance and interpretation is left to others and it is usually very Ne heavy making it difficult for most to catch on. 



> Also it's Ni valuers who typically talk a lot about the flow of time and utilizing it, ESPECIALLY Ni-Te valuers. Ne valuers dislike feeling restricted by the flow of time and ignore the steady unfolding of events, preferring to focus instead on the pockets of wonder they discover as they go along life (Less true for Si ego types because they still have Pi).


I don't get this part too well. I mean, this seems true for enneagram type 7 and not necessarily Ne. I'd like you to explain. 



> Enneagramatically (lol) I can definitely see him being 7 and 9 fixed (with one of those being his core type, likely 9), though, so you got that going for you


Not a 9 fix. He has a 1 fix. definitely


----------



## HeyThereRock

He leaves impulsively Jonia to found the murderer of the ancient and he wanders for years with that purpose, he's very straightforward.
The Fi dominance in Yas is because every quote is talking about how interprets the things for himself, talking about his path or how does he feel after many years of search(his Si shadow complimenting his Fi), you know, for example: "_The road to ruin is shorter than you think_".

I think he actually could be a 1w9 or a 5w4 type.

And about Heimer, it is not about talking so much or not, it is about his function order, his Ti is complimenting his Ne, he uses his logical way to act and think to complement his ideas and projects, also, his tert Fe can be why he shows himself so charming and funny with the Ne-Fe loop.


----------



## Kisshoten

Kalane said:


> Don't take it personally..* Also, he has strong Si*, not Se. I'd say ISFJ/INFP? (Only reason I say INFP is because he uses a lot of analogies.)


I am more likely to agree with ISFJ than INFP because I fail to see the Fi.



> *So, yeah, I don't see a scrap of Se in there*. Is it possible this is an INFP using shadow functions? He's under a lot of stress. My Ne says, look at Tenma from "Monster" but that's probably just because Tenma is an INFP in "Monster" and has the same voice actor.


This... but I don't see Fi. Making him some combination of Si/Ne Ti/Fe.. which is why I said ENTP because I don't see strong Fe either.


----------



## Kisshoten

Dezir said:


> I think 90% of Garen's quotes are Te based, give me an example when he uses Si.
> 
> And Nocturne is dead obvious Intuitive and doesn't look like the Feeling type to me.
> Evidence: "We transcend time", "Fate cannot be averted" and many other quotes.
> 
> *Yasuo is more of an intuitive thinker* than ISTP. You won't hear an ISTP saying things like "A wanderer isn't always lost", "Honor is in the heart, not the name", very often because ISTP's way of thinking is more practial, more out there in the world due to his auxiliary sensing function while INTP's way of thinking is more creative and outside the box due to his auxiliary intuition function. Being more of a loner doesn't have anything to do with being either ISTP or INTP, both of them are introverts with dominant thinking.


(so much necro xD)

But I have to talk about this 

I... kinda agree with the bold but he is no Ji dom. Pi or Pe dom is my guess (Pi because I am still open to the possibility that he could be ISFJ although I consider it very highly unlikely). His quotes are all heavily Si but that I would attribute to how heavy the guilt of his brother's death weighs on him. Why I don't see Ji dom is because he seems less constrained by his own rules (which would be characteristic of Ti... a kind of rigidity that Ne has to navigate within). Some of his lines come off as blatantly Ne to me (shown below along with other assessments). 



> _"A sword's poor company for a long road." - Looking from past to future (long term) and feels lonely... I see it as one of the few quotes being derived from Fe_
> _"My honor left a long time ago." - very Si_
> _"No-one is promised tomorrow." - can't say for sure _
> _"Follow the wind, but watch your back." - learning from a past experience. <-- agreed_
> _"This blade never gets any lighter." - Si_
> _"Virtue is no more than a luxury." - Si, Ti .. a conclusion has been drawn and virtue has been categorized based on past experience_
> _"The road to ruin is shorter than you think." - Si, Ne _
> _"Sleep is for the guiltless." - Si, Fe_
> _"Justice. That's a pretty word." - Ne way of expressing Ti+Si because he has left the interpretation of justice very open_
> _"Hmph. One step ahead of the past." - An Ne outlook to have_
> _"A wanderer isn't always lost." - Ne_
> _"Just looking for a road home." - Si longing for the past. <-- agreed_
> _"Never could stay in one place." - Feeling, thinking about the past <-- agreed_
> _"I will follow this path until the end." - Can't say for sure_
> _"Honor is in the heart, not the name." - Fe, Ti_
> _"I will not forget who I am." - Ti Si_
> _"This story is not yet finished." - Ne_


Thanks to @Kalane for both the list of lines and comments


----------



## HeyThereRock

The command list interpretation is *barely nope*. It is like someone were interpreting things like he wanted just to give a theory to what's thinking. I would say:

"A sword's poor company for a long road." - Probably Fe or Fi.
"My honor left a long time ago." - Fi
"No-one is promised tomorrow." - Ni 
"Follow the wind, but watch your back." - Fi/Te
"This blade never gets any lighter." - Not Si, I think this doesn't have anything to do with Si.
"Virtue is no more than a luxury." - Fi, Si. NOT TI. Unassertivity from not being virtuoso.
"The road to ruin is shorter than you think." - Fi.
"Sleep is for the guiltless." - Fi.
"Justice. That's a pretty word." - Fi, he is using his interpretation of justice like Riven(INFP, Fi dom) to say that there's no established justice, inferior Te traits.
"Hmph. One step ahead of the past." - Se.
"A wanderer isn't always lost." - Ne ofc
"Just looking for a road home." - Fi/Si looping.
"Never could stay in one place." - Si.
"I will follow this path until the end." - Fi for sure
"Honor is in the heart, not the name." - Fi.
"I will not forget who I am." - DEFINITELY FI, WHERE IS TI HERE
"This story is not yet finished." - Se/Ni

He even could be an INFP with not much Ne or an ISTJ with very well developed Fi.


----------



## Kisshoten

HeyThereRock said:


> The command list interpretation is *barely nope*. It is like someone were interpreting things like he wanted just to give a theory to what's thinking. I would say:
> 
> "A sword's poor company for a long road." - Probably Fe or Fi.
> "My honor left a long time ago." - Fi
> "No-one is promised tomorrow." - Ni
> "Follow the wind, but watch your back." - Fi/Te
> "This blade never gets any lighter." - Not Si, I think this doesn't have anything to do with Si.
> "Virtue is no more than a luxury." - Fi, Si. NOT TI. Unassertivity from not being virtuoso.
> "The road to ruin is shorter than you think." - Fi.
> "Sleep is for the guiltless." - Fi.
> "Justice. That's a pretty word." - Fi, he is using his interpretation of justice like Riven(INFP, Fi dom) to say that there's no established justice, inferior Te traits.
> "Hmph. One step ahead of the past." - Se.
> "A wanderer isn't always lost." - Ne ofc
> "Just looking for a road home." - Fi/Si looping.
> "Never could stay in one place." - Si.
> "I will follow this path until the end." - Fi for sure
> "Honor is in the heart, not the name." - Fi.
> "I will not forget who I am." - DEFINITELY FI, WHERE IS TI HERE
> "This story is not yet finished." - Se/Ni
> 
> He even could be an INFP with not much Ne or an ISTJ with very well developed Fi.


Almost all the quotes that deal with ethical concerns is him mocking what is standard or what is valued. Most of it is an awkward bordering on offensive take on morality (if you consider the atmosphere of Ionia). 

"Virtue is no more than a luxury" -- he is mocking virtue and not being specific what that virtue means. It doesn't seem like he takes the concept of virtue to be one of importance. It is not from an ethical stand point that he has made this comment. Not Fi.

"Justice, that's a pretty word" -- Similar to the above where another ethical concern is being mocked. Not Fi.

"I will not forget who I am" -- I don't see this as having ethical implications. It is self-identification which I would say comes from Si for him... coz emphasis on memory. 

"No one is promised tomorrow" -- I don't see how you can decidedly call it Ni. Give me a reason. I cannot conclude anything about function preference from this.

I'm not going to bother with the rest because all you've done is declare things to be a certain function according to your view. You give no explanations.


----------



## HeyThereRock

Do you know what's Fi then?


----------



## Kisshoten

HeyThereRock said:


> Do you know what's Fi then?


I used this definition. 



Sociotype said:


> *Fi as Leading Function*
> 
> *The individual sees reality primarily through static personal ethics* and stable interpersonal bonds between individuals, including himself, *where the status of such interpersonal bonds is determined by his personal ethics*. *The individual is very confident in evaluating the ethical or moral qualities, and their consistency, of other people. This makes the individual seem "judgemental" or "self-righteous" to people less so inclined*. If he has difficulty in deciding the status of a personal relationship, he will take action to try to reach a conclusion but if that continues to elude him, he will regard the relationship as not worth it.* His own sense of constancy in personal ethics and in his relationships with others is a very strong factor in his sense of self-worth*. *Fi in this position implies the ability to almost instantly recognize whether someone is a friend or an enemy, whether they are demonstrating good will or ill will*, and whether they are drawn to or repelled by the individual.- See more at: Socionics Information Elements: Fi


----------



## Mair

I will just type my favorites:

Karma: INFJ
Morgana: INFP
Graves: ESTP
Twisted Fate: INTJ (or ISTP)


----------



## xLeonhart

Zed has always seemed like an INFJ to me. Especially because of his updated lore, where he agreed to stop Jhin by teaming up with Shen. He seemed so displeased with his own actions, and a Rioter once confirmed that Zed hates himself for killing his master. He also wanted to gain his approval (Fe), so he envisioned himself in a newer, more improved way before opening the mysterious box which granted him powers (Ni). He seems like an introvert to me. 

He's obviously a Ni dominant, and although his coldness and ruthlessness make him seem like an INTJ, inside, he's most likely an INFJ.


----------



## Kisshoten

xLeonhart said:


> Zed has always seemed like an INFJ to me. Especially because of his updated lore, where he agreed to stop Jhin by teaming up with Shen. He seemed so displeased with his own actions, and a Rioter once confirmed that Zed hates himself for killing his master. He also wanted to gain his approval (Fe), so he envisioned himself in a newer, more improved way before opening the mysterious box which granted him powers (Ni). He seems like an introvert to me.
> 
> He's obviously a Ni dominant, and although his coldness and ruthlessness make him seem like an INTJ, inside, he's most likely an INFJ.


huh.. when I read Jhin's lore it seemed like most of it happened before Zed killed his master and went rogue. 

Shen's dad led the investigation with his two best students, Shen and Zed. I'd say that what Zed witnessed during that investigation is what twisted his perception of things and that combined with his overwhelming need to impress his master led to opening of the box of mysteries, etc. The subsequent rejection from his master, I assume, was unforeseen and therefore a setback of no small significance leading to the death of the master and Zed's estrangement from the Kinkou. 

I don't really have a take on his type though. I don't play zed and I hate his guts (because of obscene safety and lane-bully-ness). If League wasn't a game where everyone spammed ridiculously designed champs in pretty much every match (in low elo solo q), I'd perhaps taken a greater interest in his character. As it stands though, yep, I hate his guts.


----------



## Ominously

What about the player roles? Do you guys think MBTI types could correlate to them?


----------

